# TNE as pre-workout



## Pikiki (Aug 7, 2012)

So I seeing POB and 69nites talking about damn TNE pre-workout and soooo I get a few vials to try this out. First is freacking true about the mood changes Holy shit!!! was looking for some trouble lol. I pin .5ml so  50mgs around 45 min to an hour before my workout today, went low just to see how I react to it. *BEST WORKOUT I EVER HAVE!!!* enuff said with this....

I felt I was not able to stop my workout, rest time between sets was a waste of time on my head. Just want to keep going. If you guys can afford it give it try is Amazing what this Test with no ester can do for you prior to pumping the iron.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 7, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> So I seeing POB and 69nites talking about damn TNE pre-workout and soooo I get a few vials to try this out. First is freacking true about the mood changes Holy shit!!! was looking for some trouble lol. I pin .5ml so  50mgs around 45 min to an hour before my workout today, went low just to see how I react to it. *BEST WORKOUT I EVER HAVE!!!* enuff said with this....
> 
> I felt I was not able to stop my workout, rest time between sets was a waste of time on my head. Just want to keep going. If you guys can afford it give it try is Amazing what this Test with no ester can do for you prior to pumping the iron.



As a Powerlifter it helps me fight through lifts and fight out some heavy reps, I do it on lower days only not to get immune.

So go squat and or deadlift then come tells us how you like it lol!


----------



## 69nites (Aug 7, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> So I seeing POB and 69nites talking about damn TNE pre-workout and soooo I get a few vials to try this out. First is freacking true about the mood changes Holy shit!!! was looking for some trouble lol. I pin .5ml so  50mgs around 45 min to an hour before my workout today, went low just to see how I react to it. *BEST WORKOUT I EVER HAVE!!!* enuff said with this....
> 
> I felt I was not able to stop my workout, rest time between sets was a waste of time on my head. Just want to keep going. If you guys can afford it give it try is Amazing what this Test with no ester can do for you prior to pumping the iron.


Now imagine you took 75mg with 25mg of injectable dbol.  I feel like there is nothing I can't do.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

How was the pump during workout??


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 7, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> As a Powerlifter it helps me fight through lifts and fight out some heavy reps, I do it on lower days only not to get immune.
> 
> So go squat and or deadlift then come tells us how you like it lol!



Yo SFG I can`t wait for leg day bro uffffff was brutal for chest today...


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 7, 2012)

69nites said:


> Now imagine you took 75mg with 25mg of injectable dbol.  I feel like there is nothing I can't do.



Yo brotha I think with d-bol is the ultimate EVIL lol, will try with injectable Var in Sept when I run it for the feedback here on the board.



AndroSport said:


> How was the pump during workout??



Pumps you want know about pumps???? lol *INSAME!!!!* did FST-7 as my last move for chest and I rep over 15 all way to 20 reps on few sets.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 7, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Yo brotha I think with d-bol is the ultimate EVIL lol, will try with injectable Var in Sept when I run it for the feedback here on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Pumps you want know about pumps???? lol *INSAME!!!!* did FST-7 as my last move for chest and I rep over 15 all way to 20 reps on few sets.


Someone pisses me off and I visualize throwing their car at them.

I have considered tren base but I'm scared of what I might do to someone lol.

TNE is also great for a night of hot hate sex.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmm hate sex you said?? you know I`m going to try, fell sorry for Mrs Pikki


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Pumps you want know about pumps???? lol *INSAME!!!!* did FST-7 as my last move for chest and I rep over 15 all way to 20 reps on few sets.



NICE that sounds awesome!!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 7, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> NICE that sounds awesome!!



Try it bro is great stuff


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2012)

Does yours have a smell pik?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 7, 2012)

I have done tne and love the shit as a pre workout...amazing pump. The stuff has a strong smell due to the oil used..

Love me some tne, wish more doms had it


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Does yours have a smell pik?





yaya said:


> I have done tne and love the shit as a pre workout...amazing pump. The stuff has a strong smell due to the oil used..
> 
> Love me some tne, wish more doms had it



Yes it does smell and I freacking love it, lol. It`s weird tho once i open my little safe box where I place the pin it comes out and MMMMM is TNE time. Want to say that this shit is addicted no shit me is true it make me feels so good when workout that will like to use it all the time( will not happen tho is just is that good, IMO) I can`t wait to combo this with Var inject or even better D-bol....


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2012)

Can TNE be used off cycle?


----------



## 69nites (Aug 9, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Can TNE be used off cycle?


Its test. If you use it it is a cycle.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 9, 2012)

69nites said:


> Its test. If you use it it is a cycle.



Agreed. your body will know its test... just a little different that the ester'ed test because it gets in immediately.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 9, 2012)

You could use it as a performance booster like an athlete would without fear of suppression for one use.  You couldn't run it workout days only tho without an estered test base for the cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2012)

69nites said:


> Its test. If you use it it is a cycle.



This is my new signature... I love this line


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks guys for the reply.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 9, 2012)

So what if you work out 5-6days a week then u only take it mon-wed-fri? What is max recommended dosage per week?


----------



## 69nites (Aug 9, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> So what if you work out 5-6days a week then u only take it mon-wed-fri? What is max recommended dosage per week?


What kind of split is that? That's not the way I work out so I can't say that well. I would take it on the days of the big lifts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2012)

69nites said:


> What kind of split is that? That's not the way I work out so I can't say that well. I would take it on the days of the big lifts.



I've seen that before. Guys take it on leg day and back day for example. Don't really need it to do some curls


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 10, 2012)

Well my input is this, once I get back form vacation will use this for my most important days (I do not lift heavy anymore) so Monday- chest, Wednesday- shoulders and Friday legs. I do I on TRT with a 250mg x week slit in 2 shots Monday and Thursday. SO for me yeah Im on test anyway. It make sense???


----------



## Hurt (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm pretty interesting stuff...could be useful in the last few weeks before a BB contest too for a little boost.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 10, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Hmm pretty interesting stuff...could be useful in the last few weeks before a BB contest too for a little boost.



Bro it may be a good addition for sure this stuff is awesome!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 12, 2012)

for my winter bulker i am def gonna use tne as pre workout


----------



## beasto (Aug 13, 2012)

It's a bad ass pre workout!!! It will turn you into a monster on deads and squats!!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 14, 2012)

Most athletes, pro and non pro, use Test S due to its limited time in the body.  Many professional bodybuilders will take it 2 or 3 times a day to keep their test levels peaked throughout the day.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2012)

im thinking 50mg 1hr before playtime with a lady friend.....lol


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 14, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> im thinking 50mg 1hr before playtime with a lady friend.....lol



will test it this way as well ...may very interesting


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

What u guys consider a reasonable dosage  as a pre workout?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 14, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> What u guys consider a reasonable dosage  as a pre workout?



For what I`m using if is GOOD shit 50 -100 mg is good enough!!! if you mixed with some D-bol or var 50 - 75mg.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 14, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> For what I`m using if is GOOD shit 50 -100 mg is good enough!!! if you mixed with some D-bol or var 50 - 75mg.


This is the answer.  I couldn't imagine taking more. 

I have some tren base.  I am considering doing 50mg tne 25mg tren base. I might be too scared of myself to do it tho.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken  ^^^^^^


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank for the advice,  I imagine with a oral added also it would be the ultimate workout!:0


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

) fd )
That would be a crazy pre workout!


----------

